# my new girl



## nickyp0 (Sep 1, 2010)

they are calling her an enchi nice color on her too, ya she is shy


----------



## creobroter (Sep 1, 2010)

nice


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 1, 2010)

The Force is strong with this one...

-Kevin


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 1, 2010)

Pretty!


----------

